# Looking to adopt a kitten



## nikisoaradot (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi, I am looking to adopt a kitten. 

I have had some cats in the past, including a raggamuffin, a birman, a british shorthair and a siamese. I have always gotten along with cats just fine and they seem to like me. However, I also used to have a cat that was absolutely petrified of everything, pretty violent and never showed any love. I am now moved and settled down in manchester and looking for a kitten. I don't really mind the breed, as I am looking for them to be loving and friendly, not mean and distant. The house is usually quiet, with some low music and no children.


If you have a kitten that needs a home, please get in touch. Thanks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there @nikisoaradot and welcome 

If it is not specifically a pedigree kitten you are wanting, all the Rescues are full to bursting at the moment with gorgeous moggy kittens needing homes.

If you contact your local Rescues in the Manchester area you will be able to arrange to visit their kitten foster carers, see the kittens and talk to the carers themselves about the kittens' personalities. You will get a fair idea that way of which kitten would be a good match for you.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

You could try society for abandoned animals near stretford. I don't know if @JordanRose still volunteers there.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I can also recommend Oldham Cat Rescue in Middleton.

They don't advertise kittens on their website but I would imagine that they would have quite a few needing homes at this time of year.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

If you haven't already found a kitten you could try Manchester Cats Protection:

http://www.trafford.cats.org.uk/trafford/adopt-a-cat


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Check out Cat Chat they have a list of rescues around the country:
http://www.catchat.org/shelter_centre/


----------

